# Some cool SQ demo songs!



## audioxincsq

Tonight I found some cool new SQ songs to demo with,
I like the way you move, Outkast
Hurt so good , John cougar 
Rolling in my 64 , easy e!
Some 2pac acoustic song
And more


----------



## jimmybee1108

I use "attaboy" by STUART DUNCAN, CHRIS THILE, EDGAR MEYER & YO-YO MA

Then "like eating glass" by BLOC PARTY (my personal favorite song of all time )(so happy when they came to San Antonio!)

There's also "always" by BLINK-182(for midbass tuning) 

Then "you make me feel so young" by FRANK SINATRA(when I tuned my lacking system, I swear he was siting on t dashboard) 

Plus "superman" by GOLDFINGER (for that snare drum "snap" and other small tuning cues")

Also "signs" (acoustic and regular) also by BLOC PARTY. just for general plus another favorite.


----------



## arrogantt

I've been using Daft Punk - "End of Line," Muse - "Supremacy," and Kimbra - "Plain Gold Ring (Live)" lately. Great tracks.


----------



## probillygun

been using Yello, Steely Dan, and Shefield Labs CDs lately.


----------



## 4thseason

Yello Jungle Bill 91
New Order I'll Stay with You New Album- New Track
Steely Dan - Can't Buy a Thrill - Whole Album
Steely Dan - Aja Whole Album
Jerkin Back and Forth-Devos Greatist Hits
Freedom of Choice- Devo's Greatist Hits
Tool-Undertow Whole Disc
Sully Erna-7 Years
Sully Erna-Sinners Prayer


Bri


----------



## Hoptologist

Rhye - Open


----------



## Zippy

In order:

Dire Straights - Money for Nothing
Toto - Africa


----------



## seafish

Lately I have been enjoying Joan Osborne, from her album Relish

St.Teresa
Spiderweb
One of Us


----------



## Alrojoca

Yet I still need to find a better cd rock recording than MUSE The 2nD Law, talk about demo tracks different types for different tastes in one CD great music instrumentation and vocals.
Muse 'Supremacy' | BRITs 2013 I OFFICIAL HD - YouTube

I also like Supertramp Brother were you bound track Brother were you bound, D Gilmour plays the guitar on the track, it has a kick ass surprise and wow factor, low vol rec, need to turn it up and Breakfast in America all tracks ok I just like Child of Vision for Demo

Jazz
Ronnie Laws, tribute to Eddie Harris track Listen Here
Four Play X track kid zero and the cover by M Mcdonald from the old Steve Winwood song
Ray Obiedo Sticks and Stones track Real Life
Marcus Miller M, track Cousin John, good clean instrumental demo
to name a few.

Pop Rap, hip hop
Pit bull Planet Pit track Pause, El Mariel track Descarada check out the bass on these tracks maybe electronic but well done. Other good tracks there, got to give credit to it.

All busy tracks with strong instrumentation influence, dynamics, talent and good bass either acoustic or electric. Not ghetto bass, or electronic computerized.


----------



## jonesy22645

i think the 2pac song is Thugz Mansion acoustic version ft. Nas.


----------



## Jepalan

Lately I've been using 'Imaginary Day' by Pat Metheny Group
Entire CD. Ripped to Lossless.
This disc will easily reveal mid-bass and upper mid resonances in your acoustics 
Also, some extremely well recorded cymbals - stick on metal, no swishy mush here.
Great dynamic range and mix of natural (acoustic) and electronic instruments.
Nice 'spatial' recording as well. Give it a try. But get the CD & rip to lossless - don't buy compressed versions.


----------



## Alrojoca

I forgot to mention the "heat of the day"track from PM imaginary Day. I agree the acoustic guitar the piano, the acoustic bass and the music and dynamics, not for everybody's taste maybe that is why I did not mention it here but I did on other threads before, just for the bass.

Tracks are long usually 7 min and longer on the CD, that may not make the cd quite demo , but again you have to like it and just the first minutes of each track will do for demo. It has the wow and surprise instrumental factor, and some meaningless vocals, very typical of PM not like many basic pop rock tracks that are just flat, simple and plain with no major impact to me other than clarity. To me the recording was just ok, the bass is great and maybe the cd or lossles file will reveal better sound on the higher frequencies. This one is like a favorite that I play for me and not quite for others knowing that many others will enjoy it also.


----------



## bbfoto

Good stuff, Steve. 

I like A LOT of the other suggestions, too. I've always liked Pat Metheny's stuff, the new Rhye CD, Joan Osborne, Kimbra, New Order, Steely Dan, Supertramp (some of their live stuff is amazing), Sinatra...basically everything that's been mentioned.

But lately, I've been on a "recorded live performances", or "recorded live in FM Radio studios" kick.

Check out any of the "BBC Radio 1's Live Lounge" compilation CDs. There are lots of excellent live tracks that you will not find on the artist's studio albums. Many of the artists perform great covers as well.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JsrIR3_5DI

In addition, search YouTube for "(Live on KEXP)" and/or go to KEXP 90.3 FM - where the music matters for a wide variety of "Live in Studio" sessions. These are great because you get to see and hear both new artists and well-established artists perform unique material. There are all types of genres and you can see which groups/artists are really talented and not just "sweeten'd up" by doing 100 takes and a multitude of overdubs in the studio recordings.

Check out this unusual cover of Fleetwood Mac's "The Chain" @ 10:14 --v

Reignwolf - Full Performance (Live on KEXP) - YouTube

Jake Bugg - Full Performance (Live on KEXP) - YouTube

Bonobo - Full Performance (Live on KEXP) - YouTube

Another one is the "liveset" channel on YouTube. Here's an example that I enjoyed by The Wood Brothers (might start out a little meh, but gets better through the session IMO):

The Wood Brothers :: Full Session via Liveset - YouTube

Yet another are the "Tiny Desk Concert" series on the "NPR Music" YouTube channel.

KCRW 89.9FM in Santa Monica also has great "Live, In Studio" sets and you can download a free song each day via their "Today's Top Tune" Podcast. I've always enjoyed their "Rare On Air", "Morning Becomes Eclectic", and "Sounds Eclectic" compilation CDs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nxbflxv5pYE
Lorde performing "Royals" Live on KCRW - YouTube

...and a cover of the above:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5Tc-o9SWcU

...and yet another wack cover of "Royals":

Royals - ("Sad Clown With The Golden Voice" Version) - Lorde Cover - YouTube

Almost forgot the Bing Lounge live performances on the "KINK Radio" YouTube Channel...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S34ZnrNRMf0

WXPN/Live at The World Cafe CDs are great as well...and there are some gems on KFOG, Live On The Mountain, and Alice Lounge/This is Alice Music @ 97.3 CDs.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sToeILte1xY

If you like the blues, check out "The Blues Magazine - New Acoustic Blues" 2013 CD.

If you like trippy/glitch/electronic music with amazing FX and imaging (crazy good for headphones, too!), check out the (Dave) Tipper CDs, "Broken Soul Jamboree", "Surrounded" and others at: 
Tipper Music

There are some excellent electronica/dance tracks on the 2013 "about:berlin vol:4" compilation (includes the "Dust Clears" track by Clean Bandit). Link: about: berlin vol: 4 - Trailer - YouTube

There's a lot of amazing stuff out there, old and new, and of course it all comes down to personal preference as well. I realize some of you might be like, "wtf" to the suggestions above, but some of you may dig them...it takes all kinds to make the world go 'round.


----------



## Bryce418

So thrilled to see Tipper mentioned. Fantastic musician and a damn nice guy to boot.


----------



## bbfoto

Good to hear about Tipper being a nice bloke. He is definitely talented at what he does with the music.


----------



## Hoptologist

bbfoto!-

Surprised to see Tipper talked about, I literally never see him mentioned anywhere. Tiny Face gives my subs such a workout.

So glad to see you listen to Lissie, she is so talented. You would probably also enjoy Bat for Lashes: 
Bat for lashes - 'Laura' - Jools Hollad - YouTube
Bat For Lashes - The Wizard - YouTube

Danger Mouse and Daniele Luppi:
Danger Mouse, Daniele Luppi - Two Against One ft. Jack White - YouTube (cool video)
Danger Mouse, Daniele Luppi - Black ft. Norah Jones - YouTube

Little Dragon- Feather Little Dragon | Feather - YouTube

Danger Mouse and Sparklehorse - Revenge (feat. the Flaming Lips) [David Lynch collab] Danger Mouse & Sparklehorse - Revenge feat. Wayne Coyne (Dark Night Of The Soul, 2009) - YouTube

Depeche Mode - Wrong (simply a great song and video) YouTube

Also, for trippy electronic sounding stuff-
Ratatat-Drugs RATATAT - DRUGS - YouTube
Rustie- Death Mountain Rustie - Death Mountain - YouTube
Minotaur Shock-AmDram Minotaur Shock - AmDram - YouTube

Oh man, I wish I could keep going, but you reach a point when sharing becomes overload, and I've probably already crossed that line, lol.


----------



## PottersField

Wish I knew how to download just the audio from Youtube videos. Modest Mouse is one of my favorites. Their music is fantastic and 

Modest Mouse - The World At Large (Live) - YouTube

Modest Mouse - Float On (Live) - YouTube

Modest Mouse - Dramamine (live) - YouTube


----------



## bbfoto

^AWESOME STUFF!

Check out "Spiderbite" and "Pandora's Box" by Beats Antique...kind of a World/Dubstep mix.


----------



## WhiteKnite

The new Nine Inch Nails album "Hesistation Marks" is a great way to test the range and accuracy of your speakers. Also both of the How to Destroy Angels albums. Trent Reznor is an audiophile himself, I never really 'got' the experimental side of NiN until I listened to it on some high quality speakers and the subtleties started to jump out.


----------



## Bryce418

Me. Bill is a great one to check out if you like glitchy breakbeats and glitch hop. His tracks usually have incredible dynamic range.


----------



## Bryce418

Doh! Mr. Bill.


----------



## mdavis83

I really like Silvia (roboberget remix) by miike snow. Sounds great on my simple setup. Can't imagine what it would sound like on something spectacular.


----------



## steveholt

good songs in this thread


----------



## bbfoto

PottersField said:


> Wish I knew how to download just the audio from Youtube videos. Modest Mouse is one of my favorites.


If you're using MS Windows (XP/Vista/7/8) and you haven't found any other solution yet, Google search for a freeware program called, "AD Stream Recorder".

It's a very simple program that allows you to record any sound that is routed through your sound card in your computer (basically whatever you hear on your computer speakers). You can save the files in WAV, MP3, etc and choose the bitrate, CBR/VBR, etc. They have a good stereo Level Meter similar to the free Audacity program (which should work as well and has A LOT more features).

Of course, you will have to "record" in real time, and the SQ can only be as good as the YouTube stream...not Hi-Res at all, but okay for listening pleasure.

HTH


----------



## FG79

All very good suggestions. Here's some stuff that doesn't get talked about enough:

Daft Punk "Something About Us" - tremendous midbass punch, nice song too

John Legend "We Just Don't Care (P.D.A.)" - nice driving bass line, sweet 
piano sound

Sara McLachlan - "Angel", "I Will Remember You" - and most of her stuff....very well recorded, and intimate

Country can be very strong too:

Lone Star
Rascal Flatts
Shania Twain


----------



## Thumper26

jonesy22645 said:


> i think the 2pac song is Thugz Mansion acoustic version ft. Nas.


you are correct sir! 

Love that track so much! Won Bama state finals by tuning with that song. Chick I was with at the time was a diehard pac fan and helped me get it dialed in.


----------



## Bluenote

Lee Ritenour - Album 'WesBound' track 4 on 6
Janelle Monae - ArchAndroid - very symphonic big sound...


----------



## Jfreak

Pentatonix does a bunch of covers, some of the best vocals and harmonies I've heard.


----------



## crackinhedz

I enjoy listening to this song -

Kasper Bjørke: Sunrise (with Jacob Bellens) (Yuksek Remix)


----------



## plcrides

i got one of the songs off the soundtrack to the avatar last night its really nice.its called becoming one of the people,thanks


----------



## chubz71

Many great recordings, many so-so recordings, and a s**t-load of horrible recordings. One of the biggest annoyances in audio is a disc full of great music with a crappy recording. Seems like I have to adjust the eq every time in change the disc.
Some good ones...
-Steely Dan - all studio recordings
-Patricia Barber - all (jazz)
-Jazz at the Pawnshop (Excellent 'live' recording)
-Jerry Garcia/David Grisman - acoustic sweetness
- Keb Mo - MFSL SACD
-Porcupine tree - in absentia - stupid band name, excellent hard rock recording


----------



## teldzc1

Glad to see tracks that you can actually listen to and like. 

Here's one of my faves...not sure if its SQ, but love the opening drums and the bassline is great which keeps the song going. Plus I always feel good after listening to it:

The Green - Power in the Words


----------



## james2266

Some absolutely awesome stuff suggested here. Some I have and love and some I haven't heard of but will be taking a close listen too for sure. I really like Bat for Lashes so far. Here's a name I have mentioned before but never seems to get any recognition: Chantal Chamberlain. A powerful voiced jazz singer. Oh and Birdy is really nice too. So many to choose from.


----------



## Alextaastrup

I will suggest everything from Chesky Records - especially acoustic instruments are amazing there.


----------



## Alextaastrup

Brian Bromberg, WOOD2, Blue Bossa 
Jacinta, Autumn Leaves, Here’s To Life
Tomacz Stanko Quartet, Soul of Things, VII
Jenifer Warnes, The Well, It’s Raining
Dvorak, Symphony no.9, Chech Philarmonic Orchestra (Vladimir Ashkenazy), Allegro con fuoco
David Benoit, Orchestral Stories - Party 
David Chesky & Romero Lubambo - The New York Chorinhos 
Ana Caram - Blue Bossa (2002) (Chesky Records, 24bit 96kHz)


----------



## james2266

A few more I have found lately:

Marcus Miller, Madilyn Bailey, anything from Steve Miller band.

I also find AC/DC Back in Black remastered (of course) is great for electric guitar and even moreso snare drum. Love that old stuff


----------



## Joenaz2003

Since I've been trying to tune I've been using disturbed, godsmack, pantera-cowboys, trans Siberian orchestra, Michael Jackson - thriller, and flux pavilion for some whacky base as well as dream theater for the drum lines.


----------



## stock ej8

Since I've got my front stage and sub installed I've been having a lot of fun tuning and messing around with the EQ. Here are some tracks that I am thoroughly enjoying these days. 

Anthony Hamilton - Ball and Chain

Diana Krall - I love being here with you (live)

James Blake - Life Round Here

Kendrick Lamar - Real

Miles Davis - So What

Primus - Tommy the Cat

Red Hot Chili Peppers - Give it Away


----------



## robtr8

stock ej8 said:


> Since I've got my front stage and sub installed I've been having a lot of fun tuning and messing around with the EQ. Here are some tracks that I am thoroughly enjoying these days.
> 
> Anthony Hamilton - Ball and Chain
> 
> Diana Krall - I love being here with you (live)
> 
> James Blake - Life Round Here
> 
> Kendrick Lamar - Real
> 
> Miles Davis - So What
> 
> Primus - Tommy the Cat
> 
> Red Hot Chili Peppers - Give it Away


Just wanted to tell you how much I'm enjoying the Anthony Hamilton track!


----------



## stock ej8

Awesome. I just love the mid bass and the horns on the track.


----------



## james2266

stock ej8 said:


> Awesome. I just love the mid bass and the horns on the track.


I concur, very nice. Grabbing it right now. Wonder if any of his other albums (or even the rest of that album) are as nice.


----------



## stock ej8

james2266 said:


> I concur, very nice. Grabbing it right now. Wonder if any of his other albums (or even the rest of that album) are as nice.


James, Day Dreaming' and Last Night are also a cool track from that album.


----------



## james2266

stock ej8 said:


> James, Day Dreaming' and Last Night are also a cool track from that album.


Agree, especially Last Night. Might like that one even more.


----------



## robtr8

Mid bass and horns:
Brian Culbertson- Back in the Day & So Good - YouTube
It's a bit long to demo with but I enjoy the heck out of it.

You might like this:
ZZ Ward Morphine - YouTube


For demoing I use the beginning of "Low" for the sub section, "F.F.F." for impact and "Jah Jah Know" for sound deadening effectiveness. For voicing I actually use "St. Louie" because all of a sudden you can understand what the heck Nellie is saying.

I also like to use these two because at once they are familiar and yet different.

Nonpoint - In the Air Tonight + Lyrics - YouTube


Breathe Carolina Billie Jean - YouTube


----------



## stock ej8

robtr8 said:


> Mid bass and horns:
> Brian Culbertson- Back in the Day & So Good - YouTube
> It's a bit long to demo with but I enjoy the heck out of it.
> 
> You might like this:
> ZZ Ward Morphine - YouTube
> 
> 
> For demoing I use the beginning of "Low" for the sub section, "F.F.F." for impact and "Jah Jah Know" for sound deadening effectiveness. For voicing I actually use "St. Louie" because all of a sudden you can understand what the heck Nellie is saying.
> 
> I also like to use these two because at once they are familiar and yet different.
> 
> Nonpoint - In the Air Tonight + Lyrics - YouTube
> 
> 
> Breathe Carolina Billie Jean - YouTube


That first track is a fun track! At first I thought the main dude was Kevin Bacon.


----------



## james2266

robtr8 said:


> Mid bass and horns:
> Brian Culbertson- Back in the Day & So Good - YouTube
> It's a bit long to demo with but I enjoy the heck out of it.
> 
> You might like this:
> ZZ Ward Morphine - YouTube
> 
> 
> For demoing I use the beginning of "Low" for the sub section, "F.F.F." for impact and "Jah Jah Know" for sound deadening effectiveness. For voicing I actually use "St. Louie" because all of a sudden you can understand what the heck Nellie is saying.
> 
> I also like to use these two because at once they are familiar and yet different.
> 
> Nonpoint - In the Air Tonight + Lyrics - YouTube
> 
> 
> Breathe Carolina Billie Jean - YouTube


And I like ZZ Ward. Nice vocals combined with some nice dynamic range too.


----------



## stock ej8

Another recent find... 

Maroon 5 - Lucky Strike


----------



## robtr8

Check out this one from Maia Sharp.

https://myspace.com/maiasharp/music/song/crimes-of-the-witness-18622-27373?play=1

I really like the mic-ing on the instruments. The vocals are a bit ouchy though.


----------



## woodrowescalante

i really like this super cool songs.....


----------



## sqnut

The song was oriiginally on Fumbling Toward Ecstacy but this version is from Freedom Sessions. Just Sarah and her piano. The better your tune, the better this song will sound . 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tq9UbWrg6cA

From the same album, didn't know distorted bass could sound this good.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZKndfLQiFiw

Love the way both sound in the car.


----------



## Alextaastrup

Oregon - it's not bad for this purpose


----------



## splaudiohz

I bet this would sound good in Steve Cooks Truck


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bFiz7fHqWzs

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BwXlzy9k7jI&index=10&list=AL94UKMTqg-9BO2XgUCkq2iVR22izj8UoZ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HaqlnPMB1Vg


here is some live stuff

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DejGKvHOe0

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AVCOKbYKQm8

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K1cz-vUNRQQ

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Afa-e9aT1-0


----------



## Fronty2011

Foo Fighters - Wasting Light (full Album) Foo Fighters - Wasting Light (Full Album) - YouTube
you need the physical CD. Recorded on a 24 track analogue recorder, true sound quality.


----------



## coloradokid

*Ticks and Leeches by Tool* has some amazing percussion from Danny Carey and some awesome bass notes from Justin Chancellor. For the first few minutes of this song it will be kind of calm, and then start building up, up, up, up..... and then BOOOOOM you are rocking the F out with Maynard screaming his head off. I would honestly recommend any songs by Tool. All of their music is just so complex and wide ranging. 

x2 on the NIN recommendation as well. Search "NIN B-Sides" and listen to those tracks if you're a Nails fan.


----------



## Souldrop

Some may disagree but I think Rush - Tom Sawyer is fun song to play.


----------



## Jepalan

Song: Old Enough
Artist: Raconteurs
CD: Consolers of the Lonely

Incredible recording. A lot going on but every instrument and voice is anchored in a well defined sound stage.


----------



## Kazuhiro

Sorry if some of these are mentioned; 
Thought I'd finally add some from my demo preferences;

Tupac - Thugz Mansion acoustic
Eric Clapton Unplugged - Tears in Heaven (can feel his foot tapping the ground!)
Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms, So far away (dynamic rating of 20!)
Hall & Oates - Maneater and Out of Touch
Simply Red - Holding back the years
Wicked Game - Chris Isaak
Cars - Gary Numan
Better be home soon - Crowded House
Jewel - Hands
Pink Floyd - Money
Sting - Fields of Gold, english man in new york
Van Morrison - Have I told you lately, Days like this, Star of County Down
Dr Dre 2001 whole album
Fleetwood Mac - Dreams, Gypsy etc
Weezer - Island in the sun
The Doors - Riders on the Storm
Duffy - Warwick Avenue 
Dido - Basically anything from Dido is fantastically engineered


These songs are all reasonably popular, I dont like expanding my taste to things that seem weird and scary, sometimes to the point where it doesn't resemble music haha.


----------



## crackinhedz

Edie Brickell & New Bohemians - What I Am :inout:

fun to listen to at high volume, for me anyway.


----------



## Kazuhiro

crackinhedz said:


> Edie Brickell & New Bohemians - What I Am :inout:
> 
> fun to listen to at high volume, for me anyway.



Is it just me and my taste or does 80's music have the overall highest fidelity out of all decades?


----------



## redit

bbfoto said:


> Check out this unusual cover of Fleetwood Mac's "The Chain" @ 10:14 --v
> 
> Reignwolf - Full Performance (Live on KEXP) - YouTube


I read 'Reignwolf' and thought, "Jeezus, with a name like that, it's gotta be ****." But I clicked it because I'm a sucker for 'The Chain.' Man, I'm glad I did, that was badass.

Lissie is cool, too. Never heard a cover of 'Stairway' that I liked until hers.

I like this thread.


----------



## Lycancatt

Kazuhiro said:


> Is it just me and my taste or does 80's music have the overall highest fidelity out of all decades?



the eighties were also some of the worst sounding recordings of all time too because there was so much experimentation with new digital technology, and lots of "just because you can doesn't mean you should" type things happened.

sara ka would you break my heart is one of my favorite tuning/loud sq songs,just so much going on with the background singers that its really fun.

ginny blackmore bones is a fantastic pop recording, her other music is just crap but this is really well done and actually a very good song.

frank tuner Love Ire & Song is a really fun british folk/x punk rock song that's very nice acoustic guitar and vocals at first, then some nice creative drums come in, fyi its not safe for most work.


----------



## Kazuhiro

Unfortunately that ginny blackmore song is ridiculously overplayed here in nz haha, so i cant really enjoy its qualities.

Which decade would you believe to have the finest fidelity? Speaking of mainstream/top40 music of course. Perhaps there are too many factors to tell.


----------



## w00tah

Lee Dewyze- Blackbird Song
311- Amber
Primus- The Antipop
Heroes del Silencio- Avalancha
Zomboy- Bad Intentions
Stone Temple Pilots- Creep
Filter- Hey Man, Nice Shot
Machine Head- Be Still And Know
Mark Lanegan- Kingdoms Of Rain
Dire Straits- Money For Nothing
Mushroomhead- Mother Machine Gun
Seether- Needles
The Doors- Riders On The Storm

These are the ones I use. Variety of stuff that shows off the whole system, not just one part.


----------



## Kazuhiro

Gotta agree with Riders on the storm, nothing sets a greater atmosphere!


----------



## jpeezy

Kazuhiro said:


> Is it just me and my taste or does 80's music have the overall highest fidelity out of all decades?


 its also because mp3 format wasnt used yet, nor did a lot of cell phones stream music,or even hold music then! most well recorded cd's were recorded ADD (analog,digital,digital),some were recorded AAD (analog,analog,digital),as compared to alot of stuff today that is straight to laptop (digital) and mangled into mp3 form which gets copied over over over again. however i do wish there was a way to rerecord a lot of old artists in todays newer sound quality format.
Edie is still one of my favorite artists, thankfully she still does music. Edie brickell with steve martin, wow what a great album! steve plays banjo and Edie sings. Mrs. Simon if your nasty https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4RzhTN9zW3w wow she has such a voice.


----------



## Alrojoca

When it comes to Pop and Domestic artists, that may be the case, compressed audio files, loud and less dynamics.

There are exceptions, hard to find in pop music but there are good ones.

If you take a look at European artists, you may find current and maybe even better recorded music than in the 80's at decent volume levels without having to turn the volume dial at maximum volume to feel it and hear it more.


----------



## Kazuhiro

I remember in some post this was recommended - Open Rhythms - Bodies of Water

Just when you think your doors are completely deadened....this track is ready to rattle them to holy heck. Is it just me?


----------



## Jim85IROC

Kazuhiro said:


> Is it just me and my taste or does 80's music have the overall highest fidelity out of all decades?





Lycancatt said:


> the eighties were also some of the worst sounding recordings of all time too because there was so much experimentation with new digital technology, and lots of "just because you can doesn't mean you should" type things happened.


I agree on both counts. In the 80s (and early 90s) there was a big transition occurring from analog to digital... not just in playback, but in recording. Back then most cds even had a logo that indicated how things were done. You'd see "AAD" for Analog recording, analog mixing, and digital media, "ADD" for analog recording, digital mixing, and digital media, and "DDD" for an all digital path.

At the time, analog recording equipment had become mature enough that it was very high quality stuff, whereas the digital equipment was just finding it's feet. Not only are there some very good recordings from that time period, but there are some very good transfers of older analog recordings too. 

Through the 90s there were some very good quality remasters out there too. Unfortunately, moving into the 2000s, the loudness wars pretty much ruined all popular recordings, and took it's toll on a huge percentage of remasters too. 

As for some of my favorites, I have a few.

The original recording of Hotel California is by far my favorite. It has exceptionally good sound quality for it's day, and although it certainly has an "old" sound, it's very, very good. My favorite mix is from the DVD-A mastering, which I've transferred to CD for most of my listening. There's a lot going on in this song, and on a good system, you will get a very big soundstage and enough detail to be able to focus on any individual instrument being played, without it being overwhelmed by the rest of the instruments.

Another favorite is Mary Jane's Last Dance by Tom Petty. This song really reminds me of Hotel California in that there is a LOT going on in the song, and just like Hotel California, on a good stereo you can single out any instrument you want and listen to it exclusively.

Beyond those two, I also really like "Tinpan Alley" by SRV. This song can sound great even on a mediocre system, but on a good one, you close your eyes and you swear you're hearing the output directly from SRV's guitar amps. It's sublime.

Another one I use when I'm demoing a system is a track on a Boston Acoustics demo disk set that I got back in the 90s. It's called "Midnight Taboo" and it has a very fast, tight bass line that can really expose unwanted cabin resonances or other bass problems. Plus, it's a cool tune.


----------



## Alextaastrup

Ray Obiedo - Yes! Not only Midnight taboo from 1995's "Zulaya", but his other records as well. Fourplay, Spyro Gyro - should also be a good choice. I personally prefer to tune/listen/demonstrate my system with womens vocal music with only few instruments, but a lot of space around the voice. My favorite - Eva Cassidy - Autumn leaves, Rebecca Pidgeon - Spanish Harlem, Ana Caram - Bossa nova (recorded at Chesky records).


----------



## bbfoto

^I would add the Sara K track, "If I Could Sing Your Blues" to that list of female vocals (on Chesky's "Ultimate Demonstration Disc" that has A LOT of other outstanding tracks!). In this Sara K track there is a trumpet about 10 feet deep on the right, while Sara is up front and center.

And add Rebecca Ferguson's track, "What is this Thing Called Love" from her "Lady Sings the Blues" CD. "Summertime" and "My Man" are extremely nice, too. And probably a few from Jacintha's "Autumn Leaves" release.

^That Ray Obiedo "Midnight Taboo" track is a great track to Demo! I'm personally not really into that genre of Jazz, but a lot of that genre is recorded exceptionally well...as mentioned, Spyro Gyra, Fourplay, etc. I'm more of a traditional/blues/be-bop Jazz lover as I grew up as an Alto/Tenor/Baritone Sax player along with (mostly) jazz drums.

So an absolute top Demo Track in the Jazz genre is the "Drum Boogie" track from the Live (in a jazz club) recording on the "Live Is Life" CD or Vinyl by Arne Domnérus & Lars Erstrand. The track is dominated by a fairly long jazz drum solo at the beginning and then again at the end. It's considered one of the best drum recordings (and overall Jazz recordings) in existence. The entire album is a hallmark recording for detail, dynamics, and realism, along with perfectly capturing the ambience of the room.










If your system is setup and tuned properly, you will feel as if you are "in the room", with imaging cues coming from All Around you (even from directly behind you) thanks to the guests at the club and just the "space" of the room. It's exceptional. (However there are more ambient room cues on the other tracks on the album).

Another great Jazz track with a very well recorded Sax with a Drum Solo is the "Arapaho" track from the Clifford Jordan's Quartet "Live at Ethell's" CD on the Mapleshade label.

You can find a snippet of the "Drum Boogie" and "Arapaho" tracks in both FLAC or ALAC (Apple Lossless) here:

http://1drv.ms/1hrKDN7

http://1drv.ms/1Q9hlPq


Also, another fantastic CD for SQ and one that captures "the room" is, "Trinity Revisited" by The Cowboy Junkies...along with the infamous "Sweet Jane" cover on the original "Trinity Session" release.










*Please Note that you will obviously not be listening to a full 16/44 Lossless version when watching on YouTube! But watch (and listen) in 720P or 1080P HD for the best Audio Quality.*






Also, I would urge you to explore all of the many, many Amazing and Extremely Varied artist sessions on the "NPR Music: Tiny Desk Concert" and the "KEXP" YouTube channels, or their respective web sites...





































[KEXP LIVE]

http://www.npr.org/series/tiny-desk-concerts/
.


----------



## rxonmymind

bbfoto said:


> Good stuff, Steve.
> 
> I like A LOT of the other suggestions, too. I've always liked Pat Metheny's stuff, the new Rhye CD, Joan Osborne, Kimbra, New Order, Steely Dan, Supertramp (some of their live stuff is amazing), Sinatra...basically everything that's been mentioned.
> 
> But lately, I've been on a "recorded live performances", or "recorded live in FM Radio studios" kick.
> 
> Check out any of the "BBC Radio 1's Live Lounge" compilation CDs. There are lots of excellent live tracks that you will not find on the artist's studio albums. Many of the artists perform great covers as well.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6JsrIR3_5DI
> 
> In addition, search YouTube for "(Live on KEXP)" and/or go to KEXP 90.3 FM - where the music matters for a wide variety of "Live in Studio" sessions. These are great because you get to see and hear both new artists and well-established artists perform unique material. There are all types of genres and you can see which groups/artists are really talented and not just "sweeten'd up" by doing 100 takes and a multitude of overdubs in the studio recordings.
> 
> Check out this unusual cover of Fleetwood Mac's "The Chain" @ 10:14 --v
> 
> Reignwolf - Full Performance (Live on KEXP) - YouTube
> 
> Jake Bugg - Full Performance (Live on KEXP) - YouTube
> 
> Bonobo - Full Performance (Live on KEXP) - YouTube
> 
> Another one is the "liveset" channel on YouTube. Here's an example that I enjoyed by The Wood Brothers (might start out a little meh, but gets better through the session IMO):
> 
> The Wood Brothers :: Full Session via Liveset - YouTube
> 
> Yet another are the "Tiny Desk Concert" series on the "NPR Music" YouTube channel.
> 
> KCRW 89.9FM in Santa Monica also has great "Live, In Studio" sets and you can download a free song each day via their "Today's Top Tune" Podcast. I've always enjoyed their "Rare On Air", "Morning Becomes Eclectic", and "Sounds Eclectic" compilation CDs.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nxbflxv5pYE
> Lorde performing "Royals" Live on KCRW - YouTube
> 
> ...and a cover of the above:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W5Tc-o9SWcU
> 
> ...and yet another wack cover of "Royals":
> 
> Royals - ("Sad Clown With The Golden Voice" Version) - Lorde Cover - YouTube
> 
> Almost forgot the Bing Lounge live performances on the "KINK Radio" YouTube Channel...
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S34ZnrNRMf0
> 
> WXPN/Live at The World Cafe CDs are great as well...and there are some gems on KFOG, Live On The Mountain, and Alice Lounge/This is Alice Music @ 97.3 CDs.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sToeILte1xY
> 
> If you like the blues, check out "The Blues Magazine - New Acoustic Blues" 2013 CD.
> 
> If you like trippy/glitch/electronic music with amazing FX and imaging (crazy good for headphones, too!), check out the (Dave) Tipper CDs, "Broken Soul Jamboree", "Surrounded" and others at:
> Tipper Music
> 
> There are some excellent electronica/dance tracks on the 2013 "about:berlin vol:4" compilation (includes the "Dust Clears" track by Clean Bandit). Link: about: berlin vol: 4 - Trailer - YouTube
> 
> There's a lot of amazing stuff out there, old and new, and of course it all comes down to personal preference as well. I realize some of you might be like, "wtf" to the suggestions above, but some of you may dig them...it takes all kinds to make the world go 'round.



Good stuff. Just when I've been in an SQ funk you come along and reinvigorate the sq vibe. Thanks. That Lorde song was outstanding and I have her CD but not with the train. Excellent. I'm with you on live radio tracks done in radio stations. Some of the best have come out of those. Especially from San Francisco & some east coast stations. There goes the GB usage. Haha. Lol.
Thanks again.


----------



## DavidRam

A few of my top sq demo songs:

Chris Jones - Long After You're Gone https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D-h6MoF7HLA

Armik - Pure Paradise https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yWjWrKaEfCM

Mikaela Kahn - Autumn Leaves https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FkBtVtMzhyI&list=RDFkBtVtMzhyI#t=0


----------



## dsw1204

There are so many great SQ songs, you can't count them. Some of my favorites are:

Jethro Tull: Aqualung
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i19d1QnstsA

Rush: 2112 all parts
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AZm1_jtY1SQ

Charlie Daniels Band: The Devil Went Down To Georgia 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fi13NxmjqLI

Aerosmith: Train Kept a Rollin'
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_EvGn22Mplg


----------



## tjframe

Souldrop said:


> Some may disagree but I think Rush - Tom Sawyer is fun song to play.


What's there to disagree with? Legendary song with an epic drum solo.

The mixing is full and well balanced for a rock song.


----------



## crackinhedz




----------



## Alrojoca

Ah! Top of the page, lucky me.

.
Good stuff posted earlier

Back on smooth jazz topic. 

Jeff lorber may be in the same type as four play and R Oviedo, etc.

pixel, 
http://youtu.be/LGxxEtHVmrw

Similar a bit faster and more dynamic and more variations and more horns.
Surreptitious
http://youtu.be/1lV3Lx4If8s


----------



## Alextaastrup

Funny question. What are we looking for here? Presented music is fantastic despite the lovers of different genres. It is nice stuff for listening, but in many cases it will be hard to propose this music for tuning a SQ system. I would never dream to use samples from youtube for this purpose. There are some recording studios, which are exceptionally good for it (let name just few as an example: Taralarc, Chesky). Some fabelous sound mastering experts, but their number is rather limited. 

On the other hand it is necessary to tune the system with the music you know to small details. Otherwise it is useless for tuning process. Sound in a car is just an approximation to the sound of the high-end home system, which ia in its turn an approximation to the live music. So, to my mind tuning is simply endless process, never mind which kind of music you apply for it. It should reveal install faults and tuning errors.

I prefer to use a serious measurement techniqs with sweep, sinusoidal signals along with white noise, etc. Using of mUsic afterworda is to move the central point to the desired location and to confirm that measurements and tuning were made correctly (tonal balance, sceene deepness, height, etc).


----------



## crackinhedz

> I would never dream to use samples from youtube for this purpose.


Youtube is to merely give you a chance to listen to the music to see if you would even like it to begin with, a "try before you buy" if you will. Not literally intended for you to set your system with. 

Some people do use music to setup a system, while others use measurements...thats not the gyst of this thread. This is for music, and songs that might be fun to listen to.


----------



## Alextaastrup

Really? Nobody will enjoy listening pink noise instead of favorite music? Such a pitty!


----------



## w00tah

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AY7qZ57inaw

Bad Blood by Alison Mosshart and Eric Arjes is an awesome one, and has a surprise drop in it that will bring out rattles you didn't know were there.


----------



## w00tah

Also from the Walking Dead, and a fantastic song:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wbgb3lgMluA


----------



## Alextaastrup

Question to myself. Whom should I impress with these demo songs? My wife? She will never approve investments in the car audio nevertheless the sound quality level. My children? They use to listen their own favorite music genres, which are far from mine. So it is only one person left - myself. But I listen to my own preferences in the music world. Another thing is to approve f. ex. the latest fine tuning of the system. For this purpose I have a long list of songs which can show me strong and weak points... This list is first of all based on the songs proposed by Pioneer to tune the system with a sound processor. Cool stuff (both mono and stereo). What I mean - it is difficult to find something interesting here, which will completely change my mind and which will suit my taste. Some people will disagree with me, and it is OK. 

DEMO means demonstration. If I would demonstrate my system to others, I would definitely use classical music, both small and big forms, vocal numbers and of course - Steinway along. Then - as a final stage of the demonstration process - Brian Culbertson's album from 2008 - Back to Funk. Really cool stuff, which might impress a listener, never mind he loves funk or not. 

Coming back to my egoism - I prefer to listen to my favorite genres, but not obligatory "cool demo songs".


----------



## seafish

Alextaastrup said:


> Question to myself. Whom should I impress with these demo songs? My wife? She will never approve investments in the car audio nevertheless the sound quality level. My children? They use to listen their own favorite music genres, which are far from mine. So it is only one person left - myself. But I listen to my own preferences in the music world. Another thing is to approve f. ex. the latest fine tuning of the system. For this purpose I have a long list of songs which can show me strong and weak points... This list is first of all based on the songs proposed by Pioneer to tune the system with a sound processor. Cool stuff (both mono and stereo). What I mean - it is difficult to find something interesting here, which will completely change my mind and which will suit my taste. Some people will disagree with me, and it is OK.
> 
> DEMO means demonstration. If I would demonstrate my system to others, I would definitely use classical music, both small and big forms, vocal numbers and of course - Steinway along. Then - as a final stage of the demonstration process - Brian Culbertson's album from 2008 - Back to Funk. Really cool stuff, which might impress a listener, never mind he loves funk or not.
> 
> Coming back to my egoism - I prefer to listen to my favorite genres, but not obligatory "cool demo songs".


Please don't take this personally, but while your perspective is refreshing,no one is suggesting that you MUST listen to any or all of the songs listed in this thread. As far as I know, this thread is simply meant to share songs that some people might enjoy that also might sound PARTICULARLY good on a well tuned, well installed SQ system due to some inherent dynamicism in the song. I do NOT expect it to change my overall preferences in genres, but rather to turn me on to some songs that I likely might not have listened to otherwise. It is a rare treat when it also expands my tastes in music, which HAS happened.

At least, that is how I use this thread.


----------



## firebri

Yello - One Second 

Entire album.


----------



## crackinhedz




----------



## bbfoto

seafish said:


> Please don't take this personally, but while your perspective is refreshing,no one is suggesting that you MUST listen to any or all of the songs listed in this thread. As far as I know, this thread is simply meant to share songs that some people might enjoy that also might sound PARTICULARLY good on a well tuned, well installed SQ system due to some inherent dynamicism in the song. I do NOT expect it to change my overall preferences in genres, but rather to turn me on to some songs that I likely might not have listened to otherwise. It is a rare treat when it also expands my tastes in music, which HAS happened.
> 
> At least, that is how I use this thread.


Well said. Same perspective here.

--------

crackinhedz,

That image above isn't showing up for me. What song or album was that in your previous post?


Side Note: If anybody links to images on the web, it's always a good idea to also type the name of the Artist/Album/Track because eventually those links will become broken. 

--------

There are also thousands of amazing blogs on the web that will lead you to some fantastic music that you might not ever discover otherwise. So if you find something unique that you really like, Google Search for that Artist/Album/Song and the word, "blog" or "blogspot". Usually the blogs are dedicated to a certain genre, so you could also search for terms like, "Trip-Hop music blog", or "Acoustic Blues music blog", or "Finnish Death Metal blog", etc.

http://www.rateyourmusic.com might be interesting to check out as well.


----------



## Alextaastrup

Right! That was I meant. Cool songs for everybody is nonsence. It was better to divide this thread in several blocks: for jazz lovers, funk fans, etc. Spotify has more than 6 mln songs, but I don't care about 99,9% og them.

Another question is about the word "demo". Please consider to whom would you demonstrate this stuff, why and what exactly (fast bass, deepness of a scene, width of a sound image, microdetails and correct placement of musicians, how your system is reproducing the major intentions of composer, sound engineer, etc. ...) It is a matter of definition. Cool music is not necessarily is the most optimal solution for demonstration purposes.


----------



## Alrojoca

Alextaastrup said:


> Right! That was I meant. Cool songs for everybody is nonsence. It was better to divide this thread in several blocks: for jazz lovers, funk fans, etc. Spotify has more than 6 mln songs, but I don't care about 99,9% og them.
> 
> Another question is about the word "demo". Please consider to whom would you demonstrate this stuff, why and what exactly (fast bass, deepness of a scene, width of a sound image, microdetails and correct placement of musicians, how your system is reproducing the major intentions of composer, sound engineer, etc. ...) It is a matter of definition. Cool music is not necessarily is the most optimal solution for demonstration purposes.






All music threads are similar, what's good for most is not good for some, and what's good for some people, most of the time it is not good for most people . People share what they think sounds good to them, it always tends to be what they enjoyed. 

And like with everything else, we can't make everyone like what we like.

Many of us don't have a preference for a genre, we simply enjoy good music and good talent, for many it's too complicated to follow, because most people enjoy pop simple music.

A demo song to me has to have dynamics, changes, instrumental parts worth listening, if I wanted to pick some jazz that sounds similar to the Brian Culbertson you recommended, I would put a track from Down to the Bone acid jazz, same note repeating almost the whole track, for some that's demo for others it is not, but most like it because it is simple, and goes in the same direction like pop music. And their recordings are not quite good, that is why I think I never mentioned them before.

My favorite demo tracks, are over 8 mins long, I would not bother sharing them, too long and most people that read this thread won't comment or will enjoy them, because they are not practical, sadly that is how it works.

Sometimes I wonder many times, if one person only likes this kind of music, why does she or he spends so much money on car audio? 

Honesty I don't want to know, it's a personal taste, they may wonder the same thing about me, why does he like all that crap, it's too complex it's not music, it's just noise. It's what it is, we can't judge others for their taste or preference. 


And when you talk about jazz, we have like a list of over 10 different types of jazz, same for Rock, and many subdivisions of each one, like with metal having as many if not more than jazz alone.


And we don't demo music to our wives or kids, we demo them to other people with sound systems, and for that we need to have tracks the we tend not to enjoy also.


----------



## bilbo6209

I don't have a Sq set up in my cat yet, I'm still researching and getting everything  but here are some that I think would be great by the way they sound on my system at home. 
* The Eagles* 
Hotel California off of Hell Freezes Over 
Seven Bridges Road 

*A Perfect Circle *
Fiddle and the Drum

Bill


----------



## Alextaastrup

Down to the Bone is also one of my favorites!


----------



## Alrojoca

Muesli Brown and 
Yo mama is so phat
Back to back are my most entertaining tracks from down to the bone, yo mama having an edge between the 2. 

M brown 
http://youtu.be/XNYdRJ27j5s

Yo mama
http://youtu.be/qnaB3heRc60


The vinyl version is probably better than the cd but the recording is not horrible.
I also like the old Chris Botti from the 90's, tracks like why not, regroovable streets ahead, and a few others, gave me amazing entertainment moments of smooth funk jazz fusion. 

There is an old thread here somewhere related to funk music, about 5 pages long


----------



## Alextaastrup

Solo on a contrabass is good to tune the subwoofer. Brian Bromberg - WOOD2, BlueBossa is a good demo song for this purpose as there are no many other instruments.

I will prefer if people will specify little bit more the songs they are propose, as in the example above.


----------



## Alextaastrup

Jacintha - Autumn Leaves, Here's To Life - is perfect to tune a crossover point for mid/tweeter as it comprises a lot of high frequency harmonics comming from vocal and fortepiano.

Alternatively - the same song by Eva Cassidy (acoustic guitar and vocal) - a lot of "air" around. Exceptionally good recording!


----------



## bbfoto

Alextaastrup said:


> Jacintha - Autumn Leaves, Here's To Life - is perfect to tune a crossover point for mid/tweeter as it comprises a lot of high frequency harmonics comming from vocal and fortepiano.
> 
> Alternatively - the same song by Eva Cassidy (acoustic guitar and vocal) - a lot of "air" around. Exceptionally good recording!


Yup...some great tracks on the Jacintha disc...I think I mentioned it in Post #70. Love the Eva Cassidy as well.

Another great one is Lorna Hunt's "All In One Day" 24/96 release, though it's a little to slow and down-tempo for my tastes, but an exceptional recording that will put her there in the room with you.


----------



## Alextaastrup

Talking about female vocal it is worth mentioning albums of Julia London. Really good stuff, showing brilliantly the placement of instruments on the scene (we are talking of a big band here). Instruments at the backstage and vocal in front. Mmmm! Such a deepness of sound image (analog recorded many-many years ago, but still...).


----------



## Alextaastrup

Some DEMO masterpieces from Jerry Hey:
http://www.lastudiomusicians.info/jerryheyhorndemos.htm
Everything coming from him (also film music) is COOOOL!


----------



## eviling

hotel calafornia hell freezes over tour is one of my faverate but I' enjoy mother father from dave mathews just for a good jammer really, or one I've recently found, well a couple good songs on this album from santana, great guitar songs. under the bridge from chilli peppers done with santana and some feature artists. that whole album, Guitar Heaven: The Greatest Guitar Classics of All Time, is just a joy to listen to.


----------



## Sonnie

Resurrecting an old thread... or is there a new one somewhere I missed?

Yello - One Second (Remastered)
Yello - Touch (Especially the songs with Heidi Happy and Til Bronner - but the entire CD is fabulous for demo)

Yello... have all their CD's. Lot's of great demo songs, but I like all their music for daily listening.

Dire Straits - Brothers in Arms

Cassandra Wilson - Dance to the Drummer Again

Flim & the BB's - New Pants / Big Notes
Spyro Gyra - Dreams Beyond Control
Sheffield Labs (James Newton Howard and Friends)


----------

